# New @this



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 10, 2006)

I rescued these from a friend who had to "move" and due to the rushed circumstances had to go 12/12 about a month early, so three weeks in..any suggestions? The color is a little off, I used my camera phone, they are a beautiful shade of green.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*whats up GreenDayGirl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your ladies are looking great. what ever your doing keep it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you tell us about you grow set up. Kind of lights, soil and stuff? fertilizer you are using? beautiful plant.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 11, 2006)

nice plants


----------

